# My dog acting strange after a spay.....



## DazzleKitty (Nov 8, 2014)

I got my Chi/Chi mix (not sure what she is really) spayed on Friday. The first day she was very quiet and sleepy. She hasn't shown signs of being in pain and still hasn't, but as of yesterday she has starting to act a little oddly.

Firstly, she is whining a lot. It's not a pained whine, but more like a whine for attention and she stops for the most part when she receives the attention, such as getting on my lap. She wants to be glued to me and is doing this whining a lot. I am hoping this isn't going to become a constant behavior, because as cute as her whine is, this is going to drive me batty if it continues! I love her but she cannot constantly be on my lap. 

Also, she is carrying around a toy like it is her treasure and she never did that before. She even wants to carry it to bed (she sleeps with me). She whines a lot when she has this toy. I was wondering if this is a false pregnancy, but she's never been in heat and is under a year old. I got her from my friend about 3 weeks ago and she stated she 's never been in heat, unless that wasn't the truth. 

I could be wrong and the whining is from discomfort, but she honestly seems fine and her incision is looking like it's healing beautifully. She has gotten extra attention since the spay but not enough to suddenly make her whine so much. Does anyone know why she must be doing this, and some suggestions on what I could do?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

To know if your dog is pregnant is quite simple...

There are certain signs to look for in a pregnant dog from early on in the pregnancy. The body, personality of the dog and the behavior are all subject to changes during the entire pregnancy. Some of the most common signs are in early pregnancy. By the time later signs are seen, the pregnancy has often already been confirmed by a veterinarian who knows how to palpate the stomach to feel the puppies.

Frequently the first change noticed in a pregnant dog is in the breast. Before pregnancy takes place, a dog goes through a cycle called Estrus, or something similar, I'm not too sure... This is the period of time in which a dog can conceive. If the female dog becomes pregnant, hormones cause the breast to enlarge. More specifically, the nipples become swollen soon after the pregnancy occurs. These growth and swelling changes will continue throughout the pregnancy in preparation of feeding the puppies when they arrive. That is so it enables the function of breast feeding when the babies are born. 

Many dogs lose their appetite during very early pregnancy. They may eat less or sometimes not at all. After approximately 2 weeks their hunger comes back to the point that the dog may seem to want to eat all the time. Their bodies are using the food at a much faster rate to support themselves and however many puppies that are developing. Dogs should be fed almost double the amount of their usual food before pregnancy.

Like humans, pregnant dogs can suffer from morning sickness early in the pregnancy. Some dogs won't experience it at all and others will vomit intermittently. It rarely lasts longer than 2 weeks or causes problems as long as the dog does not become dehydrated from vomiting.

Besides the nipple changes, a pregnant dog will experience other changes in the stomach as the puppies grow. The stomach becomes visibly extended mid-pregnancy. As the process continues the puppy's movements can be seen under the belly. The mother gains body weight as well as the weight of the puppies and placenta. A very pregnant dog with a large litter will look like she's about to pop. Dogs with short legs may actually have trouble walking during the last week or so of pregnancy.

As the pregnancy draws to a close the dog will start seeking a place to give birth away from everything else. This is called nesting. They may start crunching rugs together with their paws or start resting in a particular corner that's out of the way. Some dogs may choose something familiar that represents security to them, like your bed. For that reason, it is best to arrange an out of the way place for her with an old blanket, familiar toys and extra food and water bowls. Doing this early in the pregnancy helps the dog become familiar enough with that spot so she will feel safe giving birth there.

One sign of pregnancy, through the pregnancy and birth, are behavioral changes. A friendly dog may suddenly exhibit a need to stay away from people, even those she knows. On the other hand, a dog that has never been that friendly may suddenly love to be petted and be playful. While giving birth, some dogs will want to be left alone and some will need a reassuring voice or hand. It all depends on the dog. Be aware that dogs and animals in general are very protective of their young, so the new mother should be allowed to get to know her new family without anyone handling the puppies or making unnecessary visits until they are older.

I hope that all of that helped, and good luck in giving your little deary the best that she deserves.  Cheers!


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh and one more thing! Look out for whether she does or has the following:

coughing and wheezing
red, itchy eyes
runny, itchy, stuffy nose
sneezing

If she does or has, it's most probably an allergic reaction to the spray. My dog didn't have those when he was sprayed, but I've heard from my vet to look out for those. Hope this helps!!! <3


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the help!

Her nipples look a little bit swollen maybe. I dunno. She kinda has pronounced nipples, LOL. Her appetite has been hearty,as usual. No problem with eating and drinking. She's also been going potty on a regular basis. 

I don't think there is any allergic reaction to the spay. She hasn't been showing any of those symptoms.


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

Then I'm not sure what it might be. I suggest you go to the vet and check it out.  Hope I've been of help!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

A spay is a big operation. She is probably still disorientated and is feeling the affects of the anaesthetic. She will also be going through some hormonal changes.
My Delilah was spayed recently and acted very similar to your girl. She wouldn't eat, so the fact that your girl still has her appetite is a good sign.
Just be patient with her. When human ladies have a full ovio-hysterectomy they take many weeks to recover. It is the same for dogs, it is a lot for their little bodies to adjust to.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the helpful and thoughtful responses. She seems to be doing better today. 

I know she went through a major surgery, and the sad thing is a lot of people think of a spay as something simple. A person I talked to today just thought the dog had its tubes tied and didn't realize major organs were removed.

I'm just being a paranoid pet parent. I want her to be happy and healthy.


----------

